# Shooting Oconee



## huntincrazy (Dec 2, 2011)

Been thinking about shooting Lake Oconee what yall think is it to cold, Yall think I might see some fish.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Dec 6, 2011)

Well did ya go? Any luck?


----------



## huntincrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

No Didn't get to go forgot it was my anniversary.Still wanting to go maybe this weekend, you think we could see some fish.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Dec 6, 2011)

Ya might! Oconee is 2-3 feet low as far as i know. I dont get to go shootin too much this time of year,Im too busy deer huntin' and bass fishin'!  I dont really know if they will be shallow enough to see. I would say its worth a try. I was on Sinclair bass fishing last saturday and saw a few carp in the backs of creeks.


----------



## huntincrazy (Dec 14, 2011)

Well we finnally went saterday night but it didn't go to well it was slow we didn't see a lot of fish, I don't know if it was because the water was muddy or if was to cold.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Dec 14, 2011)

Well.....at least ya went. Cant shoot fish on the couch!


----------



## Michael (Dec 17, 2011)

Shot 37 in 3 hrs last night. 39 in 3 hrs last week. Love these warmer winter nights


----------



## willholl79 (Apr 26, 2012)

How's the water clarity on Oconee this week?


----------

